# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  problemy w okresie dojrzewania

## fox45

Witam

Mam 14 lat i wzeszły tydzień zauważyłem pewną zmianę na moim penisie, otóż podczas spoczynku twardnieje.
Trochę wstydzę się porozmawiać o tym z rodzicami. 
Czy to normalne w moim wieku, w okresie dojrzewania? 
Jaki lekarz ewentualnie mógłby mi pomóc? 

Proszę o w miarę szybką odpowiedź.

----------


## Gosia

Moim zdaniem to pierwsze znaki dojrzewania. 
Mam nadzieje, że odezwie się do ciebie użytkownik płci męskiej, który będzie wiedział lepiej niż ja.
Jeśli nie spróbuj powiedzieć o tym lekarzowi pierwszego kontaktu, na pewno coś ci doradzi.

----------

